# The tale of a Virus



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Well. I'm back. My computer was infected with the 'klenz' virus on May 2, and it completely shut down all my programs. Having been at the computer hospital all week, we now seem to be making a good recovery.

I was so frightened that all of my recipe files, and work that I had done for the restaurant was destroyed, but everything seems to be okay - thank God. 

I absolutely do not understand the sick minds who thrive on wreaking havoc in lives they know nothing about. My greatest hope is that someday I'll sit on a jury for a sicko who's been caught at it. 

I did have a good MacAfee (sp) system, but obviously not enough. i've now got the Norton anti-aircraft system. I will not open email from those I don't know, nor will I open attachments from anyone anymore. I may miss out on some things, but it's not worth the hassle I've been through this week. 

It's good to be back, tho - it's going to take me another week just to catch up with everyone! And lots more in the 'continuing saga' this weekend - I'm too bushed right now to type straight.

Missed y'all!!!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Jackie -- wondered what happend to you! Darn, I thought maybe you were working 24/7 at the restaurant. On second thought, maybe it's better that you weren't.  

We have McAfee, too -- and don't update it nearly as often as we should (not every week). Knock wood, it's managed to catch the couple of infected files that came in this week. What a bummer if it didn't, though!

Well, glad you're back! We've gotten lots of new people while you were "away." And you have to go vote, 'cause we're getting close to that martha lady! A few more 5 * votes and we'll pass her!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Most viruses are the creation of teenagers with too much time of their hands. This said there are things you can do to protect yourself. 

Obviously a anti virus is indispensable and it must be updated on a regular basis. There is away to minimise the damage a virus could do to your HD: Splitting the HD in two, or even better, three parts. It’s quite easy to do, and there are softwares readily available for this purpose.

The first part, is for Windows and the second one for all your softwares. The third part is for your personal files. If you should be contaminate by a virus only one part of your HD would be infected.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

The nice thing about the newer Norton antivirus systems is that they remind you to download new patches every so often. Usually about once a week or so.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Welcome back, Marmalady. We missed you.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Well. I have been participating in a forum for years and lately I had some strong disagrements with some guys there.

Apart from other things , some of them sent me Klentz Virus.They weren't teenagers they were computer experts.

My Norton Anti-virus blocked them all!!!!
Maybe I should write them a letter.


Welcome back Marmalady!I can imagine how stressful this situation might become. It's nice to have you back


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I got a notice from a friend that there was an viral infection in my computer with a teddy bear logo turned out to be a hoax....caused lots of consternation... what a pain!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Nice to see you back Marmalady 

Just yesterday, I recieved the same teddy bear warning from two friends, I scanned my C and D drives, no problems (thank god)

apparently this one hides in your drive for almost two weeks before it destroys your drive 
What's up with people?

On a lighter note, how goes the opening?
cc


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Teddy bear was definetely a hoax 
if you want to be certain check the anti-virus companies official sites.
There you will get all the necessary info


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Glad to see you back!

*I absolutely do not understand the sick minds who thrive on wreaking havoc in lives they know nothing about... *

Actually, it's a job audition. I kid you not.

Hackers have to show their stuff on a grand scale so they develop these heinous viruses that affect millions of people. Then, the government approaches them and says, "How would you like a job?" Why not have a premier hacker working _for_ the government instead of _against_ it? I know it's infuriating but this is one of the reasons hackers hack. Personal vendettas usually don't figure into the mass distribution of viruses. That one guy did an "ode to a stripper" but he's the exception, not the rule.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

The virus I had was 'Klenz' in about a zillion versions; not the teddy bear one. There's another one the computer doc told us about that's called 'Red Alert'. 

Job audition - bah. i'm fed up. Now I'm getting spammed by a bunch of porno pics - probably some thirteen year old who wouldn't know what to do with it if it was in front of him. I'm disgusted.

CC - The restaurant ---ahhhh, the restaurant. You don't want to know. The latest is they're going with two sous chefs - me on days and who knows on nights. Two prep cooks took other jobs, so we have no one on prep; one dishwasher who's slow as dirt, no baker - and they want to open on May 20! 

Made a BLT for them, used 6 big hunky pieces of bacon on big, thick 'Italian bread'; they want more bacon on it; this they're going to be selling for $5, with an 8 oz. side of fries.

My philosophy right now is I'm going to do whatever they want; then when they tank in three months, maybe they'll listen, 'cause they sure aren't now. They opened for ice cream this week, and although they actually grossed almost $10,000 for three nights, it was like a scene from 'One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest'. 

I'll post more on the continuing saga thread in the next few days; I'm still trying to get the computer thing straightened out, and catch up on my moderator duties on the spinal cord injury site I belong to. 

Love to all!! Having a wonderful time - wish you were here!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I went onto Symantec's site, as well as CERT and even NIPC
(National Infrastructure Protection Center) and looked up "klenz" or "klentz" in all of them...I can't find out ANYTHING about this virus on all of these sites!

Marmalady or Athenaeus - could you tell me exactly what is the klentz virus? What symptoms did it cause-how did you know you were infected with a virus? If Symantec does not have klenz in their virus list, how did they get rid of it on your computer?


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Kimmie, there were some numbers or letters in front of 'klenz' that kept changing with each new infection as it spread.

I had opened an email that had an attachment to it, with sender's initials that I thought I recognized from the SCI forum. When I opened the email - not the attachment, my computer froze up. At which point hubbie took over, who is infinitely more knowledgeable than I re computers; he rebooted, and the screen froze up at my 'restore active desktop' page. He contacted Compaq support, who gave him a bunch of discs to download from his computer, to reboot mine; at this point, we weren't really sure if there was a virus, or a software glitch. The reboot discs didn't work, and in the meantime, the hard drive was just chattering away, apparently infecting 81 files. All program files, tho, no data files (thank god my recipe and restaurant notes wre still there). Called Compaq again, who recommended the computer doc. 

I have no idea what they did to clean out the virus from the software programs, but they did install the latest Norton program. Got the computer back yesterday, and had about 10 infections still in the email program, which Norton caught and deleted. 

Sorry I can't be more technical, Kimmie - I really am like Pavlov's dog when it comes to computers; just tell me which buttons to push to get the right response! Seems to be settling down, tho; I hope. I will never ever open another email from anyone that I'm not sure of.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hi Marm,

Glad to have you back! 

As for computer virus'. You'd have to be in my address book to get into my inbox. I route everything that comes in through my Virus Scanner and if I see and email from my mom or friends...I just call em back. I told everyone who's ever sent me email that I DONT open attachments. I gotta fax machine send it over that way. Last thing I need is a virus with three computers networked together. ~Shudder~

My friend Wil got a virus and the only way he realized he had one was when he opened MS Word and he didn't have any font. It then started to eat everything in sight. Its a good thing he kept backup discs. I had to erase and re install his hard drive, reinstall his programs and then reinstall all his important info.

I tell everyone that if it is important to you back it up on a Data CD or a Zip disc. If you don't have these drives....use floppies. That way you will always have your info. BTW Zip or Jazz discs can save a lot of info. You could probably fit your whole recipe collection on one or two. Zip, Jazz or CD Rewriteable drives are a great investment. So is Anti Virus Software like Norton Antivirus 2002. Let it run at startup especially if you are on the internet alot.

Zip Drives At Staples.com

CD Rewritable Drives at Staples.com

Jodi


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

thanks, Jodie - I am going to get a zip drive. or floppies. or something. maybe I'll just get a notebook and a couple of pens, then all I have to worry about is a fire!

Say, read your posts re your situation at the diner - wanna come down and help me birth this freaking restaurant?!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Marm,

I don't know a lot about viruses but I fear I can make you feel even worse. One thing I do know is that viruses (viri?) can be programmed to appear to come from someone already familiar to you. It takes the information from your address book. Insidious isn't it?


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Yep,

That's the reason I call whoever sends me email. If it can be faxed they fax it to me. There was a virus like that going around and I looked at the attachment (just stared at the computer...didn't open it) and it had a "dot something" that I didn't recognize. I think it said "dot" pjm. There is no such extension. I erased it immediately and started calling people to warn them. Then I went and cleaned it off my boss' email.

And let's not get started about those instant messengers! That's the easiest way to get a virus. Oops, Im not helping, am I?

Jodi


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Most viruses travelling by email are propagated via Microsoft's Outlook. By using other email programs you'll avoid those viruses.


----------

